# What spiritual attitudes and actions are attractive?



## Mr Blunt

What spiritual attitudes and actions are attractive?

Because I think that spirituality is very important in relationships, just saying you are a Christian means very little to me. The people at Westboro Baptist Church and the Ku Klux Klan say they are Christians YIKES!!!

For me a person who specically describes their faith and diligently strives to live up to that faith is very attractive to me. I think that the Maya Angelo’s Poem below does a great job of describing a correct and a humble attitude and portrays a very important part of the Christian faith


*



When I say I am a Christian," by Maya Angelou 
________________________________________
When I say... "I am a Christian"
I'm not shouting "I'm clean livin'."
I'm whispering "I was lost,
Now I'm found and forgiven."

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I don't speak of this with pride.
I'm confessing that I stumble
and need Christ to be my guide.

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I'm not trying to be strong.
I'm professing that I'm weak
And need His strength to carry on.

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I'm not bragging of success.
I'm admitting I have failed
And need God to clean my mess.

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I'm not claiming to be perfect,
My flaws are far too visible
But, God believes I am worth it.

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I still feel the sting of pain.
I have my share of heartaches
So I call upon His name.

When I say... "I am a Christian"
I'm not holier than thou,
I'm just a simple sinner
Who received God's good grace, somehow!

Click to expand...

*What specific attitudes and actions do you find attractive in a spiritual person?


----------



## Lavender&Lace

I love a person who is not ashamed to be known as a Christian. I love someone is not afraid to pray. I love someone who gives all glory to God. I love a spiritual leader, someone who can teach me something, someone I can learn from.

I find true, genuine worship of God attractive. I respect that so much. I love a person of integrity and doesn't back down or shy away just because it's not perceived as "cool". This person makes it look cool and leads others to want what they have. They make being a spriritual, God-connected, Jesus lover the most desirable thing in the world.

I could go on and on...


----------



## 827Aug

Kindness, compassion, and respect for others.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

* Spiritual * - is kind of a hard word to define... SPIRITUALITY DEFINED
.


> *1.* The quality or condition of being spiritual; attachment to or regard for things of the spirit as opposed to material or worldly interests.
> 
> *2.* Concern for that which is unseen and intangible, as opposed to physical or mundane. Appreciation for religious values.
> 
> *3*.Having to do with deep, often religious, feelings and beliefs, including a person’s sense of peace, purpose, connection to others, and beliefs about the meaning of life


I don't know that I could even call my husband the Spiritual type....But yet...he's the greatest thing that has ever walked into my life. 



> *Mr Bunt said*: just saying you are a Christian means very little to me.


I learned a long time ago, it's not what anyone claims about themselves... but how they live & if their life inspires others for good. Actions speak. 

Not sure how much spirituality I need (so long as it's not too stuffy) or so heavenly minded it looses it's earthly goodness...

But I DO want a man who is ...."Passionate" ...about Marriage... Commitment...about Family/our children... about living a simple life (it's not about climbing ladders of success / living 1st class)......having a thankful heart/ Gratitude for the little things....for health....good friends....and living Responsibly to all he puts his hands too. 

Someone who lives by the *Golden Rule* in their daily walk - regardless of another's religion, race or creed....

You can count on their word, *Integrity* is their guide with humanity....humility comes before Bragging.... listening comes before speaking...and striving to Forgive when forgiveness is called for ... 

Basically "*the Fruits of the spirit*" in action... .. and add some







*Romance*... This is what I find very very attractive.


----------



## bennyLPJ

827Aug said:


> Kindness, compassion, and respect for others.


:iagree: The things listed in the quote above hit the nail right on the head for me! 

In addition to these things, I suppose I would also add authenticity. When someone's spiritual attitudes and actions are sincere, heartfelt, and pursued confidently (and of course, assuming they are kind, compassionate, & respectful), I find that agreeing with the finer points of their beliefs to be unnecessary.

So, I guess my point is, Kindness & Authenticity are 95% of it.

Great question.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

An attitude of love that is Christ-like is attractive. I was reading 1 John today, and over and over again he exclaims how love for others, compassion for the helpless and hopeless, and holding to Christ openly (without turning your back on Jesus) are the marks of a true believer. 

Is it loving to blast people with the Bible? I think that God's word is powerful, but even Satan could quote scripture. Jesus' commandment that He left with us is to love one another. That would be the mark of a believer.

That is the mark of an attractive spiritual person.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Joy, compassion, humility, kindness and love are what I find most attractive. They are difficult to come by in this world. Impossible for me to achieve without the Lord.


----------



## sandc

Humility. Hands down in my book.


----------



## Mr Blunt

> Basically "the Fruits of the spirit" in action... .. and add some Romance... This is what I find very very attractive


I would settle for just some HOT ROMANCE!! JK

Actually, the fruits of the spirit really wrap it up for me. However, I do not think that you will find anyone with them all.



> Galatians 5:22-23
> New International Version (NIV)
> 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, forbearance, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law.


I think that getting half of them maybe enough. However, I would love to get more.


*Great post SA!!!*


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

Internal brokenness, a soft and caring heart, and reliance on God in ones' life make for a good start.


----------



## Jamie.11

For me it's understanding, care, kindness, loyal, and most of all respect.


----------



## debster

I agree with SandC, humility. I'll also add selflessness and obedience because they can be very hard to obtain or at least keep up for the long term.


----------



## sandc

I also like the kind of knowledge that doesn't "puff up." We go to a church that is really heavy into teaching theology. I've noticed that a little education can make some Christians feel superior. I like it when that knowledge convicts on of their insignificance as compared to God. That heavy theology should give you an appreciation of the complex yet simple tapestry of the plan of salvation. I would like for folks to use that knowledge to realize that they are even more fallen than they thought and that God's grace is even more amazing than they thought, and that the worst offender in Christ's kingdom is just as forgiven as they are.


----------

